# Can someone help me?



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I posted this thread on the Meeting Place; not knowing. If you can help me, or this sounds like CFS as Wes suggested; please let me know.







My Post on the Meeting Place


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm sorry you're feeling so badly! (((hugs)))As for whether or not you have CFS, you probably need to see a doctor to talk about that.However, it sounds like your problems might be more related to other health issues (depression/anxiety/thyroid, etc) that you are currently dealing with. -------------------------------------------------Here is some information about "Conditions that Exclude a Diagnosis of CFS":1) Any active medical condition that may explain the presence of chronic fatigue, such as untreated hypothyroidism, sleep apnea and narcolepsy, and iatrogenic conditions such as side effects of medication. 2) Some diagnosable illnesses may relapse or may not have completely resolved during treatment. If the persistence of such a condition could explain the presence of chronic fatigue, and if it cannot be clearly established that the original condition has completely resolved with treatment, then such patients should not be classified as having CFS. Examples of illnesses that can present such a picture include some types of malignancies and chronic cases of hepatitis B or C virus infection. 3) Any past or current diagnosis of a major depressive disorder with psychotic or melancholic features; -bipolar affective disorders -schizophrenia of any subtype -delusional disorders of any subtype -dementias of any subtype -anorexia nervosa -or bulemia nervosa 4) Alcohol or other substance abuse, occurring within 2 years of the onset of chronic fatigue and any time afterwards. 5) Severe obesity as defined by a body mass index [body mass index = weight in kilograms ï¿½ (height in meters)2] equal to or greater than 45. [Note: body mass index values vary considerably among different age groups and populations. No "normal" or "average" range of values can be suggested in a fashion that is meaningful. The range of 45 or greater was selected because it clearly falls within the range of severe obesity.] Any unexplained abnormality detected on examination or other testing that strongly suggests an exclusionary condition must be resolved before attempting further classification.-------------------------------------------------Here is some information about "Conditions that do not Exclude a Diagnosis of CFS":1) Any condition defined primarily by symptoms that cannot be confirmed by diagnostic laboratory tests, including fibromyalgia, anxiety disorders, somatoform disorders, nonpsychotic or melancholic depression, neurasthenia, and multiple chemical sensitivity disorder. 2) Any condition under specific treatment sufficient to alleviate all symptoms related to that condition and for which the adequacy of treatment has been documented. Such conditions include hypothyroidism for which the adequacy of replacement hormone has been verified by normal thyroid-stimulating hormone levels, or asthma in which the adequacy of treatment has been determined by pulmonary function and other testing. 3) Any condition, such as Lyme disease or syphillis, that was treated with definitive therapy before development of chronic symptoms. 4) Any isolated and unexplained physical examination finding, or laboratory or imaging test abnormality that is insufficient to strongly suggest the existence of an exclusionary condition. Such conditions include an elevated antinuclear antibody titer that is inadequate, without additional laboratory or clinical evidence, to strongly support a diagnosis of a discrete connective tissue disorder. -------------------------------------------------Please remember, I am only a layperson. But it sounds to me like you have a lot of other health issues going on that just mayexplain your fatigue and other physical symptoms. I hope you can get into your doctor soon, that's who will REALLY be ableto tell you what you're dealing with. I'm hoping it's "explainable fatigue", because that would mean that it's treatable, or, that it is because you're on a wrong doseage of another medication - that way your doseage could be adjusted and you would feel benefits. Keep posting here. I hope this information helps you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and please let us know when you make a doctor's appointment, and how you get onthere!







I really hope you'll start feeling better soon. It's a very helpless feeling, isn't it - feeling bad and not knowing exactly why?PS, all this information came for the CDC's site about CFS diagnostic criteria. I know that is just for the US, and I'mnot sure what the Canadian diagnostic criteria are, so please keep that in mind.  (and I hope this makes sense, I think my evening medication has kicked in







)


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thank you very much.







It will take awhile to digest all that info and how it may or may not apply to me.I tried to click on the link for the Canadian diagnosis at the top of the forum; but it says the page does not exist anymore.I will let you know any updates etc.Thank you again.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I tried to click on that link too, and it didn't work for me either! Phooey. I'll have to look into that. Hang in there in the meantime!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

The Canadian page moved to: http://www.mefmaction.net/Default.aspx?Page=mecfs Aurora, a lot of people think that fatigue must be CFS, but as you can probably tell from that link above, it's not as straightforward as that. Anxiety can cause fatigue, difficulty concentrating and feeling cold which are some of the things you mentioned. Those are symptoms of CFS too, but they are not confined to CFS. Only a doctor can help you with this question; hopefully you will get to see one tomorrow if you decide to go to the hospital. Whatever the cause, it sounds like you are having a really rough time of it at the moment. I send you lots of good wishes & strength!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

P.S Keep us updated, won't you, Aurora?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well said Susan. And thanks for the link. I'll update the FAQ, and check the other links as well.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

AH, sorry to hear that you are feeling so bad. Can you talk to someone about changing meds. I was on Effexor last year and had an awful time with it. I ended up changing after 3 months. It's difficult when you are feeling so tired and fatigued and others don't understand. I also live in an area with a shortage of doctors, but I'm sure it's not as bad as where you are. I now the further north you go the harder it is to find a doctor. What I did was when I was at emergency one night, the doctor who saw me accepted me as a client. I more or less pleaded with him and he said to come and visit him the following week. Sounds like you need to have tests done to rule out other conditions. Do you have any other symptoms besides the fatigue?I'll be keeping you in my thoughts & prayers. Please keep in touch.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just checking in again, to see how you're feeling, and if you've been able to get ahold of any doctor. Keep us posted!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thank you all.







I actually was able to get a doctor today. I am very lucky as a friend has been waiting for 4 years for one. I have only been waiting since February, when I moved here. This doctor is apparently just out of university so I hope he is good. I cant get in for an appnt until Sept 15th though.Today was weird. It was like I was "watching" myself and doing things out of character for me. I am still very tired.I guess I'll list what has been going on in case it sounds familiar; even if it isnt CFS-constant fatigue; sleeping 27 hours if allowed or still tired after 12 hours of sleep A new bed did not help-burning, irritated eyes I rarely wear makeup now, thinking that was the reason, but it continued. I wear glasses, rarely my contact lenses.-bruising VERY easily On any given day I have 6 or 7 bruises ranging from slight to purple/green kinds. All over my legs and arms. I dont know how many got there-no appetite at all. And getting full very easily. A scone will fill me up for the day. I have not lost any weight; on the contrary I have gained-always cold People ask me to put my hands on their faces to cool them down; everyone else is sweating-Social/general anxiety. Panic attacks have subsided since Effexor, but loud noise or crowds cause me to freak out-"manic" times...almost like I am watching myself and doing things out of character for me-Lack of sex drive (that could be from the meds)-lack of interest in anything-chest pains, sharp pains from the left side of chest to the right that come at any time-general disorientation and unco-ordination-easily irritable when I have been known previous for being easy going-headaches mostly in the back of my headI think that is all. I sound like a freaking hypochondriac.







Thank you al for listening and caring.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

No you don't, you just sound like you don't feel good!The symptoms don't sound like CFS to me, but the only experience I have in that area is my own.







I'm glad you got into the doc so quickly. Are they running any tests? What did the good doc say? The bruising easily thing has me worried over you. That's never a good thing.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

The fatigue, irritability, feeling cold plus this:


> quote:no appetite at all. And getting full very easily. A scone will fill me up for the day. I have not lost any weight; on the contrary I have gained


screams out hypothyroidism to me. Not sure about the other stuff though. Do you have dry skin, any hair loss, depression? Have you had a thyroid function panel recently Aurora?Some info: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000353.htm I feel for you.  I was hypothyroid for a short while, on top of the ME/CFS, and it was a miserable hell. Luckily, it passed for me within a couple of months without treatment (probably caused by an infection). But the thing to remember is, if it is hypothyroidism, it's treatable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Rora, you sound like how I feel most of the time....but I know you can't possibly be menopausal yet...







If I were to make a guess about what is contributing to your issues, I would start with how stressed you've been. After that I would consider the medications you have been taking. It's also possible that your hormones are in flux. Could even be a thyroid problem.Glad you get to see a doctor soon. Hopefully they will be able to correctly diagnose you and help you with all that is plaquing you.Hugs for you...







Evie


----------



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

I agree you should be checked out for a thyroid problem! Along with the TSH have them check out your thyroid antibodies for thyroiditis or Hashimotos autoimmune thyroid which you can find more info on the website Sue gave you. It can cause a lot related problems that might be related like FM and CFS. I think we all know how your are feeling. You know somethings wrong but what? I hope you get the answers to your questions. Take care!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thank you all.







When I go to the doctor and get some answers I will let you all know.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Just a small update....I went to my new doctor last week. I was tested for thyroid problems, anemia, diabetes and more.I received a call today. One of my tests has come back with results that concern my doctor. The receptionist could not tell me which one. And; I cant get in to see the doctor until next Thursday. So, hopefully I will have some answers and solutions next week.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for updating us, but I'm sorry you have to worry until Thursday.Be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Aurora, waiting can be so hard. I hope that it isn't anything serious and that hopefully you'll find what's making you feel so crummy. Please let us know as soon as you find out.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am back from the doctor. My thyroid level was so low it was almost unreadable. That means that my Eltroxin level has been dropped.The doctor believes the reason behind my lethargy and weight gain is my depression. So, he has doubled my Effexor XR dosage.Everything else was okay in the blood tests.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rora, did the Doc put you on meds to bring the thyroid levels back up?If the thyroid levels are that low, you need a thyroid med, I would think.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm glad something showed up on the tests!But I also wonder if he put you on thyroid meds. Sounds like you definitely need something.I'm so glad that this is something "fixable". Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

This test is actually one that works in reverse. A low number like I had (.4) means I am HYPERthyroid rather than the HYPO I was being treated for. I worded my post wrong there; I meant to say he dropped my Eltroxin medication dosage since I did not need as much.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aha! And Eltroxin is your thyroid med, right?Hehe, don't you just love a forum full of Fibro-Fogged people? heheThanks for the explanation, now it all makes sense!Do still keep us posted.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Aurora, I'm sure you know this, but your dose of Eltroxin should not be adjusted based on a TSH test alone!! I don't think you have ever had a TPO antibody test have you? TPO antibodies are what cause Hashimoto's Thyroiditis (autoimmune hypothyroidism). The "Free T4" and "Free T3" tests are the only accurate tests for someone with Hashimoto's because the antibodies in our blood can give false readings on the TSH.ALL of your symptoms....ESPECIALLY the being cold, lethargic, not hungry SCREAM HYPO to me. None of this will EVER get any better until you have the right lab tests run and your thyroid hormone replacement meds get your FT4 and FT3 up into the upper third of the normal range....UPPER THIRD OF THE RANGE...anywhere below the upper third and you will still feel like ####.Thyroid problems are not something that you can simply take a pill a day and they go away. You have to work hard at getting the thyroid levels at the exact point within the normal range where you feel your best....and only you can find that point, through trial and error with your replacement hormone.Anytime there is a dose change, you should have NEW LABS done in 6-8 weeks time. This is absolutely necessary to see what change the medication dose made in your blood work.From reading your post I highly doubt that you were hyper. When we are hyper we are burning up hot and have a very rapid heart beat of over 100 beats per minute along with shortness of breath upon any exertion whatsoever.Write down these symptoms you are having and make a notation of the dose of Eltroxin and your lab results. Keep charting these things until you find the zone within the normal range where your symptoms disappear. It's hard work, but the payoff is to finally be well again....well worth the effort in my book!








You cannot expect any doctor to fix you...you have to be involved and knowledgeable about your disease. I've often had to lead my doctor by the nose to the correct medication change for me....I know more than him about what I'm feeling!I just ache to see you hurting and suffering. I know in my heart that most (if not all) of this is because of your thyroid....and I know that it can get better, MUCH better.If you can get the TPO antibody test run there in Canada, then please do so. At least then you will know if you have Hahimoto's or not. With autoimmune thyroid disease we are at the mercy of the antibodies...which can wax and wane over time...making medication dosing tricky.Email or PM me if you need any help. You know I'm here to help you if I can!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

K9, I'm so glad you posted here!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Me too! I'm so very glad we have a resident expert on Thyroid stuff.Your information is always so helpful! I hope Aurora sees this soon!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Noreen popped into Mediboard and alerted me to this thread. (Thanks Noreen!) Anytime there is a thyroid question I would be happy to help...it's just I don't read all the forums every day. If someone can notify me of any thyroid issues, I'll come over and give my two cents!







Thanks guys!


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks K9Mom. I hope Auroraheart will see this.


----------

